# Could Citalopram be the cause?



## Blueprint (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi all,
I was diagnosed with DP about 10 years ago and have had it pretty much under control for about 8 years. Recently I have been feeling worse again and have looked into therapy to deal with this. I have been on Citalopram (between 10 and 20 mg) throughout this time.
I just spoke to a therapist who said that they felt I may have been misdiagnosed in the first instance and that it might actually be the Citalopram causing these feelings. Its got me thinking, maybe he is right. The symptoms I do get are a general feeling of being spaced out, like I have just woken up from a long nap and I cant properly wake up. I also feel like I'm detached from my surroundings most of the time.
What do you guys think? Is this just regular old DP or could it be a side effect of the drugs that I have been on for so long?
Thanks for you opinions.
BP


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

My boyfriend is on the same medication and he's told me in the past month that he's felt detached and emotionless, but it seems to come and go.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Lego land degree? that must be scary and also amusing to see people look like lego! Esp the men


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

:shock: that would scare me. Especially at work. I think my doctor wants to put me on Citalopram, but I don't think I will now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi 
I had citalopram when I was 16 an it did cause me some dissociation and light-headedness. 
On the other hand...I'm sorry mate but I think you have to have some deeper issue to even be predisposed to dissociate. 
People never talk about body-ego on here, and I don't mention it alienated from the brain either, perhaps there is something in the brain or nervous system which stores a deep sense of oneness with the body. I don't know, but all I would advise personally is focus on getting better in a holistic way instead of paddling about in superficial explanations. Depersonalisation is a mystery problem triggered by certain experiences, from over thinking to taking drugs.

I had depersonalisation since I was a kid. Yeah, cannibis brought it out, but there was a mind-body facture decades beforehand. 
For me, spiritual healing, meditation on Being (the real sense of existance comes from this) and body awareness awakening - through jogging - are the real answers, finding emotional boundaries, awakening the emotional body, really worked for me anyway.

Like, no one talks about the emotional body, it can be separated from the physical body. Say that has happened already, then you take a drug to deal with the anxiety or depression and all it does is moderate the nervous system by bashing about a few chemicals! Great, another sign to your body its an object and not your personhood. That's my opinion anyway. Depersonalisation can't cure depersonalisation. Modern medicine treats the body like it is an object which has no soul, a mechanical entity, love is thrown out of the window and so is existance. Don't go to a conveyor belt operator to heal a disorder of self-sense. Look for a healer if you want to unite body mind soul, then you'll see stress comes from lack of spiritual awareness, chemicals go haywire due to lack of awareness and false beliefs about the worth of the body.

Healing with love for all.
Roz


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Blueprint said:


> The symptoms I do get are a general feeling of being spaced out, like I have just woken up from a long nap and I cant properly wake up. I also feel like I'm detached from my surroundings most of the time.


 People who are emotionally connected probably never experience this need to "settle into" the body after waking. That is a sign of the mind being disconnected from the body. At my worst it would take about 30 minutes after waking before the derealisation decreased enough for me to feel I wasn't living in a parallel universe. I also felt lightheaded and unpleasant feelings of an etheric sort of kind....sort of tinged with fear/paranoia.

I never lose sight of the need for holistic healing to unite the emotional body with the physical. That naturally prevents the mind from spiraling out of control as well. I don't look back to before the dissociation for a guide...I wasn't derealised but nevertheless I was disconnected in one way or another, otherwise I couldn't have experienced the problems I had, right?

Personally I think anyone who is chronically depressed is disconnected on some level from the true self.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Rozanne, how do you connect the body and mind? I thought of being aware of eating, walking, every physical sense, scanning my body for pain, cleansing the chakras, drinking more water, dancing, singing, eating right... is that along the right lines?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

.


----------

